# Reports



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Okay guys and gals. Need some input. With the upcoming season I would like to know which kind of reports would be better.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

wow...a 50-50 split....

Personally I like the reports every day as there are many times my schedule opens up and the day efore a trip is when I make the decision to go. I always search for the most current reports.

Seems like the situation will e dictated by the fisherman who post the reports, though.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*every day*

every day!!
i dident post that much becaues i never knew that there where that many n.j. guys on there.
some will say every week because of spot burning!!!!:redface: 
i dont mind tellin what i,v found any given day because i fish a very long open beach and you cant realy hide anything any way.
and you cant catch the ones i already GOT  the thing i would like to see is maybe a break down of north/mid/south and del. bay.
all 4 thave very different, things going on at the same time.
i guss that mite be a bit of a paine for the mods.
thought.
dont know what is needed to be a mod.
but i would be happy to help here around the ATLANTIC CITY/ BRIGANTINE ZONE.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*News!*

Daily - I just like to read it for news! And if things are hot on the beach I'll make an extra trip down. I don't need to know spots, regions: (cape may county), species, size and numbers are fine.

Bluesman


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, I am here in Central Jersey and I believe Dogg and Al Bundy is in Southern Jersey but I don't know of any that are in Northern Jersey. As for me I just started fishing Central Jersey about a year and a half. I have fished at Belmar, Bradley Beach and once I ventured into Point Pleasant and fished at the inlet there in front of Alex's B&T. There are still many places here in Central Jersey I haven't had the chance to fish yet like Sea Girt and the surrounding beaches.

Just regular reports from fisherman willl do for me. Daily wouild be awesome, but I don't think we have enough active people on the NJ board to have such daily postings. On my hand I can only count like 7 or 8 people that keep this board alive.

I was planning on going out yesterday, but too damn cold and was looking forward to go out today, but have to do a few errands. I just recently moved here and been busy doing alot of house repairs and furniture purchases.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

KT_UMCP said:


> On my hand I can only count like 7 or 8 people that keep this board alive.


KT,

Didn't know you had that many fingers on one hand  I'm just messin' bro. How's life up in Yankee land treatin' ya?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

KT_UMCP said:


> Well, I am here in Central Jersey and I believe Dogg and Al Bundy is in Southern Jersey but I don't know of any that are in Northern Jersey. As for me I just started fishing Central Jersey about a year and a half. I have fished at Belmar, Bradley Beach and once I ventured into Point Pleasant and fished at the inlet there in front of Alex's B&T. There are still many places here in Central Jersey I haven't had the chance to fish yet like Sea Girt and the surrounding beaches.


Hey KT, remember to give me a buzz in the Spring time for NJ feeshin'...

How's that saw working out?


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Fingers and Fishbreath. Haven't had the chance to really relax yet and get out there to fish, just doing alot of remodelling/renovations, purchases, etcc..

During Spring and later months if you guys decide to make a trip here and would like a place to crash then I am sure I can accomodate. Hopefully by then I will have scoped more fishing holes and can put you guys on the fish. Some species here that are not common in the Bay area are Porgies, kingfish, mackeral, togs, triggerfish, and ling. 

I am like 55 minutes away from Belmar, which is just a skip and a hop away. They have cheap motels like 3 minutes drive from the beach. If you guys all decide to come we can either get a couple rooms right by the beach so we can go back and forth if need be without the travels or you can crash at my place for the night. Oh and Fishbreath the saw is great man, thanks a bunch.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*My Report Of The Day*

NADA !!
realy nice morning! air temp @ 28 
felt much wamer with west wind 0 to 5mph.
and brite sun shinning off the water felt more like 50  
hit the same spot that payed off the other day.
for 45mi. with nada so moved down the beach about a 1 mile with same results.gunna hit it tomarrow with a two others fish it a little harder.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Thx for the report Al


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

anybody fishing from the party / charter boats?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Every day is good, but a couple times a week would suffice!


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*3 Hrs, Today*

Fished 3 hrs. today with two other guys.
nada.
cloudy & cold even thought the air tep. was 48
no sun and a steady s/w wind made it feel a lot less.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Al are you strictly bait fishing or casting lures?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Thanks for the input*

Guys. What I'm gonna try and do is post a once a week report, kinda of a "general" report, whats going on and where, etc, along with my own reports when I get out. ANY and ALL reports are welcome, even if ya "heard a rumor". POST IT.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*Bait & Plugs*

I,M FOR THE MOST PART I,M A BAIT GUY.opcorn: 
but love throughin wood and mettle.
When theres bait/birds/ or just trying to cover a lot of water fast.
today we all had bait out my buddy mike was throughin mettle with a gulp sandeel teaser.
and did get a bump.
i played around a little with a buck tail and teaser. NODA !!
ALL THE FISH THE OTHER DAY WHERE ON OLD CLAM :--| 
Had a good bait goin and never tryed anthing else. but probly should have.
i think they would have takin somthing retreved slow!! KT up where your at the water drops off a lot faster then dow here and plugs should still work well
bombers/yozory darters/finess/ anything you can retrive slow !!! and its allways best to use a teaser !!! 1/2 or more of the fish i take like that or on the TEASER !!! But dont over look the clams if there lazy clams will save the day.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes, I also fish both bait and lures. Here in Belmar many fisheerman use plugs and bombers at the end on the inlet jetty. For bait most all strctly use clam. What I have been doing the past several times I have been out to Belmar was to first target some blackfish at the Shark River inlet and with me a also carry my 9 foot tsunami with with my lure box ready to go in case I see breaking fish. I tog until a run out of the 3 dozen green crabs then throw some lures at the end of the inlet jetty and from there I go and soak some clams as well as mullet on the surf. It is alot of area of beach to cover, so what I do is ride in my car and look for the jetties and set camp next to a jetty. I am marking spots where I have surfed and what or what did not produce and go to a different location each time. So by this summer I should have the beach in BElmar and Bradley beach mapped out pretty well.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*storm wild shads*

one of the lures that work wery well is the storm wild shads !!!
cant beleave i for got them in the other post:redface: 
dont give up on a spot to FAST !!
there some spoys that you will onyl find fish at certen times morning/nite/incomming tide /outgoing/top of tide/bottom and then theres wind direction 
it can make you crazy sometimes.
being a surfer will give a big advantage !!!
look for cuts in bars!!! surfers seem to see them better them most fisherman
open beach can be very good if you learn how to look at low tide is t your best time to look.
it sometimes only takes 20 to 30 foot section as much as a foot lower then the rest of the bar there fish will come in and out of as the tide changers.
find a few spot like that and you cant miss.
let me know if you whant to take a ride this way 
more then happy to have another fisherman to fish with!!opcorn: 
if i find a spot i think looks good i,ll try to fish it as many difernt times i can (ei) difernt tides and winds till i find what works there best.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Plastics*

Hey guys ya might wat to try the Calcutta plastcs and Panther Martin. I like the storms and have tons of them BUT the Panther Martin are more realistic looking.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

*Report*

There was 1 keeper taken off the surf at sandy hook with clams a 30" striper. Also reported was 2 keeper size stripers caught in a blitz that occurred on the beach at sea bright.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Al*

Hey I live in EHT and always fishing the Brig Beach and around AC to Ocean City.. If you wanna get together and wet some lines write me up..


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*rgking*

sounds good to me there are nit many guy willin to fish this tine of year.
as for reports i have not been out for this past week but did here of some shorts still being tacken and 1 keeper that i know for a fact!!!
still seems like lbi and ibsp is more active then here.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*Holy Bent Rod Batman !!!!!*

HAVENT HAD MUCH TIME TO HIT THE BEACH !!!
Ifound a new love!!
rod building and i,m hooked GIG TIME  
any way went down the n.ent yesterday afternoon to try out a 8 & bait rod i just got done.
after 5 or 6 good long cast my bad shoulder started pisin me off.
so i went to the back of the truck and grabed an old rig (WITH A RUSTED UP HOOK) i think you know where this is goin  
tyed it on and put on a old trusty salted clam 
(you know the ones that have been the colled for a few weeks) 
set up in front of a nice break in the inside bar and gave it toss.
went and played around in the truck a little till the shoulder eased up some.
got out of the truck and was just about pick the rod AND AND HOLY BENT ROD BATMAN !!

THAT BABY BENT OVER MORE THEN MY SISTERINLAW IN A MILITARY BASE  
PICKED UP ROD with line pealing off just the way i like it to. hit that baby just the way it tells you to in the RULE BOOK !
could feel the fish start shaking its head 



AND AND 
THEN IT WAS GONE   
All in all was a good feelin to set up on a nice fish after all the rats (THAT I LOVE) dont get me wrong they have saved many a day.
but i need SPRING BAD!!!

Hey RGKING im thinking of hitten CORSONS there should be some herringthere at nite.
i,v had my best luck on the new or full moon faze on the incommi tide let me knoe if you want to hook up and put away some bait for the big fluke this spring.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Al*

Let me know when and what time. if you wanna go at night just let me know what time. Avail after 7pm due to work hours.. Love to bag dozen or more for the up coming bite... I know all about them women on Military Bases.. I was a Squid at one time.. 
:spam: + :beer: = Loose women


Went to the boat show in AC this weekend and found a vendor selling plugs at a cheap price. All wood pencil poopers and divers for $3 each grabbed four of them and 8oz A46 diamond jigs for $2 each grabbed four of them.. Fell in love with a rods 13'5 made buy Choas rods but didn't have the green..

Nice show all in all..

Rich


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

*Report*

Wet a line for a couple hours today off Brigantine Beach South End. Ocean was flat almost no surf. Saw some birds workin somethin about 300 yards off the beach. Other than that no signs of life and NO BITES. May do some perch fishing this weekend if its not too windy


----------

